# I'll pony-fy you! Slots full!



## Astro0 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello!
So i'm a little bored and I feel like drawing some ponies, so i'dd turn you into a my little pony pony! For free, but tips are very appreciated
I'll also ponyfy your OC/mayor/a villager, anything!
I'll take 3 at a time, just fill out this form!

Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn):
Body Colour (one colour only):
Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours):
Mane Type (Curly/straight/in a bun/ponytail, just look up mlp ponies and let me know!)
Eye Shape (look up refs~):
Eye Colour (one colour only)
Cutie Mark (If you do not know, tell me your special talent or favourite thing and I'll make you one!
Visual ref (Optional):

Here's what it will more or less look like, this is nurse redheart!






Slots:


Spoiler: 1-LanceTheTurtle



Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn):
Body Colour (one colour only): Like, puce. The colour.
Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours): Blonde.
Mane Type (Curly/straight/in a bun/ponytail, just look up mlp ponies and let me know!)
Eye Shape (look up refs~): Rarity sans eyeshadow
Eye Colour (one colour only): Light green
Cutie Mark (If you do not know, tell me your special talent or favourite thing and I'll make you one!): It's a heart with a pen and paper in it, I have a reference, I'll post it shortly.
Visual ref (Optional): one sec





Spoiler: 2-Pengutango



Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn): Unicorn
Body Colour (one colour only): whatever works best with her mane color
Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours): pastel pink & blue (see visual ref)
Mane Type: [x] (could the braid be a lil looser than the one shown & include a bow?, see visual ref too. For the bangs, could you make it a lil longer with a slight curl, like in the next link for the tail) | tail: [x]
Eye Shape (look up refs~): [x] (top row, 6th one [far right])
Eye Colour (one colour only): Since her eyes aren't the same color, it will depend on what side is showing. One eye is pink, while the other is blue. (see visual ref to see what I mean)
Cutie Mark: Something relating to music, perhaps music notes? Or sweets? Really not sure... XD Will let you pick.
Visual ref (Optional): [x]





Spoiler: 3-DaCoSim



Pony type- Pegasus 
Body color- aqua/ice blue
Mane color- dark hot pink and lime green pic included of the body and mane color
Spoiler
Mane type- straight
Like this  
Spoiler
Eye shape
Spoiler
Eye color- hot pink 
Cutie mark- music notes
Thank you for considering mine





Spoiler: Finished ponies!


----------



## PurpleLutari (Jan 25, 2015)

Ooh, I'd love one! 

Pony type: Unicorn
Body Colour: Red/orange, whatever works best with my mane
Mane Colour: Bright red, please
Mane Type: Curly and short, please!
Eye Shape: Like Rarity's eyes, if that's possible?
Eye Colour: Brown
Cutie Mark: I always have a hard time choosing these.. something related to computers/coding, perhaps? x)

Thank you for doing them


----------



## Mango (Jan 25, 2015)

Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn): pegasus
Body Colour (one colour only): brown or dark pink
Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours): pink, but as seen in ref there are strands of dark and light
Mane Type : like this, but more loose and straight
Eye Shape (look up refs~): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eye Colour (one colour only) pink
Cutie Mark (If you do not know, tell me your special talent or favourite thing and I'll make you one! some button or doll thing.
Visual ref (Optional): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





can you make it to seem like the wings are sewn on?


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 25, 2015)

omfg, this is hella cuteee

Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn): earth pony
Body Colour (one colour only): Red (or whatever you think looks best)
Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours): White
Mane Type (Curly/straight/in a bun/ponytail, just look up mlp ponies and let me know!) Straight 
Eye Shape (look up refs~):


Spoiler



like the first one






Eye Colour (one colour only) Grey
Cutie Mark (If you do not know, tell me your special talent or favourite thing and I'll make you one!): Hearts (look at the references, she has three hearts on her chest)
Visual ref (Optional): http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl


----------



## oreo (Jan 25, 2015)

Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn): Pegasus
Body Colour (one colour only): Mint green
Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours): Bubblegum pink + sky blue at the ends?
Mane Type: Side bangs and curly at the ends
Eye Shape (look up refs~): Circular + eyelashes
Eye Colour (one colour only): Gold 
Cutie Mark: My favourite thing is reading books and planting! c:
Visual ref (Optional): None

Thanks a lot! ~


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 25, 2015)

Mango said:


> ummmm heres my oc i want you to ponyify, i guess make him an alicorn, and if you could make him look like his wings/horn are sown on? i think his cutie mark should be like, a button or something as he's a doll.



please fill out the form then i definitely will!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 25, 2015)

Mango said:


> ummmm heres my oc i want you to ponyify, i guess make him an alicorn, and if you could make him look like his wings/horn are sown on? i think his cutie mark should be like, a button or something as he's a doll.


If your OC was real, he'd have a body type like this.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 25, 2015)

Can we post, even when slots are full? If not, I'll just wait until you have slots open.


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 25, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Can we post, even when slots are full? If not, I'll just wait until you have slots open.



ah go for it!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn): Alicorn
Body Colour (one colour only): (Whatever works best with her)
Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours): Black
Mane Type (Curly/straight/in a bun/ponytail, just look up mlp ponies and let me know!) Like hers in the picture
Eye Shape (look up refs~): Like Twilights.
Eye Colour (one colour only) Dark red
Cutie Mark (If you do not know, tell me your special talent or favourite thing and I'll make you one! Her sword
Visual ref (Optional):



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 25, 2015)

PurpleLutari said:


> Ooh, I'd love one!
> 
> Pony type: Unicorn
> Body Colour: Red/orange, whatever works best with my mane
> ...



Here you go! i hope you like it!


Spoiler: <3


----------



## oreo (Jan 25, 2015)

^ That is so cute! <3


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

Is there a slot open since you have finished one? I posted my order form.


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Is there a slot open since you have finished one? I posted my order form.



i'll be finishing all three then updating slots, don't worry i'll do yours


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> i'll be finishing all three then updating slots, don't worry i'll do yours



Okay thank you <3


----------



## samsquared (Jan 26, 2015)

OH YES ASTRO YOU ARE BAE RN

Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/*Unicorn*/Alicorn):
Body Colour (one colour only): Like, puce. The colour.
Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours): Blonde.
Mane Type (*Curly*/straight/in a bun/ponytail, just look up mlp ponies and let me know!)
Eye Shape (look up refs~): Rarity sans eyeshadow
Eye Colour (one colour only): Light green
Cutie Mark (If you do not know, tell me your special talent or favourite thing and I'll make you one!): It's a heart with a pen in it, I have a reference, I'll post it shortly.
Visual ref (Optional): 



Spoiler:  similar design to (minus the eye colour)













Spoiler:  cutie mark ref



http://fav.me/d7nsyqr


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 26, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> omfg, this is hella cuteee
> 
> Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn): earth pony
> Body Colour (one colour only): Red (or whatever you think looks best)
> ...



woo here's yours! hope you enjoy it!


Spoiler: <3


----------



## PurpleLutari (Jan 26, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Here you go! i hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: <3



Aaah, that drawing is the cutest! Thank you so much <3


----------



## pengutango (Jan 26, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> ah go for it!



Awesome!  In that case....

Aww, this looks really neat! 

*Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn):* Unicorn
*Body Colour (one colour only):* whatever works best with her mane color
*Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours):* pastel pink & blue (see visual ref)
*Mane Type:* *[x]* (could the braid be a lil looser than the one shown & include a bow?, see visual ref too. For the bangs, could you make it a lil longer with a slight curl, like in the next link for the tail) | *tail:* *[x]*
*Eye Shape (look up refs~):* *[x]* (top row, 6th one [far right])
*Eye Colour (one colour only):* Since her eyes aren't the same color, it will depend on what side is showing. One eye is pink, while the other is blue. (see visual ref to see what I mean)
*Cutie Mark:* Something relating to music, perhaps music notes? Or sweets? Really not sure... XD Will let you pick.
*Visual ref (Optional):* *[x]*


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 26, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn): Pegasus
> Body Colour (one colour only): Mint green
> Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours): Bubblegum pink + sky blue at the ends?
> Mane Type: Side bangs and curly at the ends
> ...



cute design, i hope you like it!





i'm updating the slots now!


----------



## oreo (Jan 26, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> cute design, i hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



EEEEEEEEEK, I LOVE IT SO MUCH C;
OMG LOOK AT HER SOARING ~
thank you hun! ; w ;


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 26, 2015)

OMG, these are adorbs!!!!! You should be SOOOO proud!!! Going to have to stalk for a slot for sure, and I don't mind paying tbt at all for one of these!!! SO FLIPPIN CUTE!


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mango said:


> Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn): pegasus
> Body Colour (one colour only): brown or dark pink
> Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours): pink, but as seen in ref there are strands of dark and light
> Mane Type : like this, but more loose and straight
> ...



hope this is alright!


Spoiler: <3











- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> OMG, these are adorbs!!!!! You should be SOOOO proud!!! Going to have to stalk for a slot for sure, and I don't mind paying tbt at all for one of these!!! SO FLIPPIN CUTE!



ahh thank you so much!


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Pony type (Earth pony/Pegasus/Unicorn/Alicorn): Alicorn
> Body Colour (one colour only): (Whatever works best with her)
> Mane Colour (can be up to 2 colours): Black
> Mane Type (Curly/straight/in a bun/ponytail, just look up mlp ponies and let me know!) Like hers in the picture
> ...



Here's yours! hope you like it 


Spoiler: <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 26, 2015)

Are slots open? ;3;


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 26, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Are slots open? ;3;



not at the mo, but feel free to fill out the form and i'll put you in the next lot of slots!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 26, 2015)

I would like a slot please  filling bout info and will edit shortly. Will tip well 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pony type- Pegasus 
Body color- aqua/ice blue
Mane color- dark hot pink and lime green pic included of the body and mane color



Spoiler






Mane type- straight
Like this  


Spoiler






Eye shape 



Spoiler






Eye color- hot pink 
Cutie mark- music notes 

Thank you for considering mine


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 26, 2015)

*Pony Type:* 
Earth Pony

*Mane Color/Body Color*




*I'd like the lighter color to be the body color and feel free to play with darker shades of it for the mane*

*Mane Type*


Spoiler:  













*Eye Shape*


Spoiler:  










*Eye Color*





*Cutie Mark* 
Probably something video game related, like a mint colored 3DS XL 

*Visual Ref*


Spoiler:  









*Can you add the glasses? But make them like a grey instead of brown? c:*


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 26, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I would like a slot please  filling bout info and will edit shortly. Will tip well
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



added you to slot three


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 26, 2015)

grrr daco cx i took too long filling out a form ;w;


----------



## Astro0 (Jan 26, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> grrr daco cx i took too long filling out a form ;w;



thats okay you'll be first on the next lot of slots! ^_^ the form looks beautiful tho


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 26, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> thats okay you'll be first on the next lot of slots! ^_^ the form looks beautiful tho



Yay c: And thank you! I did forget to mention something though so I'll edit my form~


----------



## kassie (Jan 26, 2015)

Oooh, hoping to catch a slot c: So cute!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Here's yours! hope you like it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: <3



Omg you made my bae so beautiful ;u;. You are second bae


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 26, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> added you to slot three




Thank you so much!!!



emmatheweirdo said:


> grrr daco cx i took too long filling out a form ;w;



So sorry Emma!!!!


----------



## Mango (Jan 26, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa thank yuuuuuuuuu


----------



## toenuki (Jan 26, 2015)

Pony Type: Alicorn
Body Colour: I dunno can u do dresses? If not the whatever color is on her.
Mane Color: Blond, for hairstyle check Ref. 
Eye shape: In Ref. 
Eye Color: Blue, very light.
Cutie Mark: Ref.
Visual ref: more than 1:


Spoiler: Name: Rosalina- Hair, Eye, Skin and dress ref.









Spoiler: Cutie Mark:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 26, 2015)

waugh these are adorable omg <33333 i love themmmm


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 26, 2015)

Awww, these are really cute! Keep up the great work. : )


----------

